# Pic that makes you laugh



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

I may be twisted but this made me laugh:










Link to a pic that gave you a chuckle!

*Staff Edit: Please remember that pics/gifs must abide by the 'Inappropriate Content' guideline. Pics/Gifs that don't will be removed and further action may be taken.*



> *Inappropriate Content*
> In addition to that covered by the other guidelines, content must conform to the following:
> 
> 
> Images, videos, GIFs, or audio containing graphic violence, pornography, or other offensive or distressing material are not permitted. This includes inappropriate language, and nudity or see-through clothing with nothing on underneath. Posting any pornographic content will result in an immediate ban


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Now THAT's trauma! :yes


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

:lol


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

Silent~Warrior said:


> :lol


Here's a dollar, bub :b


----------



## sunnyE206 (May 17, 2006)




----------



## H.awkeyeM.att (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Nanook said:


> I may be twisted but this made me laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol



Silent~Warrior said:


> :lol


ROFL!!!



sunnyE206 said:


>


Haha magic marker time!



H.awkeyeM.att said:


>


That is so wrong. :lol

Thanks for the laughs guys!!


----------



## Icon of Sin (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## Catarina (May 3, 2006)

bluemonday said:


>


hahaha


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Only the dog knows for sure.


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Eww.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I took this picture over the weekend. Its an actual street sign located in a city in west central Wisconsin. Maybe I'm immature, but I crack up (no pun intended) every time I see that sign so I finally took a picture of it.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Sad and morbid, but hilarious.


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

funny propaganda









copper might like this









i'm a car guy, so here's some car humor


















my cupholder is funny looking


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

*puts on suit before going to McDonalds* :lol


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Cool_Lil_Chickadee said:


>


:lol


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

:roll


----------



## pumpkin81 (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## Partofme (May 23, 2004)

ShyFX-

Very cute kitties!


----------



## LoneWolf667 (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Key (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

sad, but true (in my case). :lol


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

:haha Keep this thread going!!!


----------



## Chewie33 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Chewie33 (Apr 4, 2006)

:dd


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

Chewie33 said:


>


 :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

bluemonday said:


> Chewie33 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


:con :stu


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

dsmki84 said:


> bluemonday said:
> 
> 
> > Chewie33 said:
> ...


Look closely at the gentleman's "pants"...


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

what, a guy can't walk around with some sausage? :lol


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Inturmal said:


> what, a guy can't walk around with some sausage? :lol


I'm speechless. I am without speech. Wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Quite an obstacle he has there. That looks really uncomfortable. x_x


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

For some reason that guy reminds me of Trudy's boyfriend from Reno 911, I know random sorry. :lol


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

...


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

WHOA that guys kidnapping a squirrel


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

DAMN that bum stole my jumbo shrimp!


----------



## LoneWolf667 (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## ate16am (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

:lol


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

LMAO, this thread is effing hilarious opcorn


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

"No she DIDN'T!- Ew! Ew! Ew!"


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

the guy on the left looks like a xenomorph/human hybrid with a dress...gave me the shivers :um :afr 
Where's Ripley when you need her...


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## friendly stranger (Jul 30, 2006)

sorry :hide how you post an image here :blush I dunno :con can it only come str8 from internet? :stu i got so much funny pics on my pc i wanna share here... and what does SAS mean??? :sas


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

SAS = Social Anxiety Support

to post a picture on the forum you have to put it on a host site first.

I usually use: http://imageshack.us/

edit: or you can choose to add an attachment. which is just below the messagebox.


----------



## Clessa (Jan 25, 2006)




----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

That kittie's tongue is so long!


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

The luckiest guy in the world!!!!!!



For those of you that have played WOW you might know this one


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## Chewie33 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## friendly stranger (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

Flange??


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

friendly stranger said:


>


 :lol I was wondering when this was going to end


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

^wow :lol


----------



## pentagon (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## parker (Jun 4, 2006)

cat baggage


----------



## parker (Jun 4, 2006)

oops! :dd you cat lovers are gonna hate me...


----------



## drearyquery (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## Mosaic (Sep 15, 2006)

I love these posts, I collect way to many pics I find on the net.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## BoredPhoenix (Dec 3, 2005)

*Possible House Spoiler for Season 2 finale*

The first picture arizonamyrie posted is one of the funniest things I've ever seen.

http://forums.televisionwithoutpity.com ... 756&st=195


----------



## Chewie33 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

some from my collection


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Chewie33 said:


>


 :lol


----------



## Tommy1 (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Slurpavillia said:


> This is the pic thats always been hidden away from me. When X-mas comes and its time to sit around the fireplace drink hot chocolate and look at photo albums the album with this photo in it mysteriously disappears.


What's going on in that pic? :con


----------



## GreenMan (Sep 30, 2006)

Man walks into bank, delivers note saying "I have a bomb in mouth. Give money."

The bomb squad knows what to do!


----------



## pentagon (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

pentagon said:


>


The zebra is desperately fighting for its life


----------



## pentagon (Dec 13, 2005)

stellar said:


> The zebra is desperately fighting for its life


It's all in how you interpret it, maybe they are just old pals? be optimistic! :lol


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

friendly stranger said:


>


Kick *** picture.


----------



## demoneyeskyo (Oct 23, 2006)

My Lil' cousin. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Pixie_Child (Oct 24, 2006)

This picture makes me laugh, mainly because it's me! My mum had just woken me up, hense the oh so not happy face!










:cry :lol


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k23/carbonm3girl/MySpace%20funny%20pics/*****stolemyfish.jpg


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Pixie_Child said:


> This picture makes me laugh, mainly because it's me! My mum had just woken me up, hense the oh so not happy face!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cutest pic ever! 

As for the rest, this thread literally makes me laugh out loud.


----------



## ctsa (Aug 23, 2006)

I have so many..














































Those are some of my favs right now =P


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

R said:


> For those of you that have played WOW you might know this one


That's like my favorite picture ever.  I love WoW.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Chewie33 (Apr 4, 2006)

A few good reasons not to drink too much on New Years Eve.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

World of Warcraft related.


----------



## Chewie33 (Apr 4, 2006)

a cat named *Lucky*


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)




----------



## Curry (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Curry (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Curry (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Pretty funny stuff!


----------



## ~*~Shine~*~ (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## Curry (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## BJ (Mar 1, 2007)

.


----------



## Curry (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## BJ (Mar 1, 2007)

.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

:lol :b


----------



## BJ (Mar 1, 2007)

*math problems*

.


----------



## BJ (Mar 1, 2007)

.


----------



## Curry (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Curry (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

This is too badass for words:


----------



## Failure (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

^LOL :haha


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

I don't know how u guys do it? like I can't find things like that...2 thumbs up!!!

oh, can someone get a funny picture of a cow or lobster please? :yes


----------



## boonel (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: math problems*



hermitcrab said:


> :banana [/img]


:lol I love those pics!


----------



## Curry (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

pretty funny stuff


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I made this for my cousin. It was Tom Green :lol


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: re: Pic that makes you laugh*



Failure said:


>


great pics people , i didnt get this one though , who is that guy next to hitler? whats happening in the background? is the picture real or fake? :stu


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## yardsale (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:lol


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Visit this page the whole thing is funny!

Especially "Alex The Elf" :lol

http://cgi.ebay.com/Naughty-or-Nice-PAY ... dZViewItem


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## PiperInPixels (Feb 28, 2007)

These guys dance... they load much faster if you click on the images...


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

The cats are cute!  Especially metal-head kitty :b


----------



## Curry (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

^ love that one! :lol :b


----------



## Joker (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: re: Pic that makes you laugh*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> I made this for my cousin. It was Tom Green :lol


Nice work! Photoshop?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

god bless this thread


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Pic that makes you laugh*



Joker said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > I made this for my cousin. It was Tom Green :lol
> ...


Thanks! It's Paint Shop Pro


----------



## drearyquery (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## Curry (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Curry (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Curry (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Username (Oct 27, 2004)

I lol'ed ... a lot. Especially at those math answers posted by Hermitcrab - priceless ... rofl.


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

oh man these were good :banana


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Chewie33 (Apr 4, 2006)

...


----------



## Chewie33 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: re: Pic that makes you laugh*



Curry said:


>


Just let your SOOOOOOOUUUUL Glo! haha I love Coming to America.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

:haha


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

monorail cat! :lol


----------



## Joker (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

:lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Joker (Jan 27, 2007)

> Thanks! It's Paint Shop Pro


I see. Are you an artist?

I dabble some in Photoshop. Nothing too serious though.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Pic that makes you laugh*



Joker said:


> > Thanks! It's Paint Shop Pro
> 
> 
> I see. Are you an artist?
> ...


I like art...don't know that I'm good at it though. :stu


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/l33t/foutoir-s.jpg


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Babygirly said:


> http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/l33t/foutoir-s.jpg


^^ i thought my room was a mess :fall


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Lonelyguy said:


> I took this picture over the weekend. Its an actual street sign located in a city in west central Wisconsin. Maybe I'm immature, but I crack up (no pun intended) every time I see that sign so I finally took a picture of it.


haha, I've been through Butts County, in Georgia. :b It was funny, seeing all the vehicles of people who live there...all their license plates say Butts. :lol


----------



## Curry (Feb 14, 2007)

This one always cracked us up as kids.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

:lol


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Heh.


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

wow


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

There are so many possible captions for this one... 

(hopefully no one was hurt!)


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Bahahaha


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

lol


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Who thought up this sign?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

:lol if thats a grenade that those SS soldiers placed next to the cat then the caption is misleading


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

nothing to fear said:


>


WOW. :rofl


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

she gave birth to a vampire


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Some funny pictures here :lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: math problems*



boonel said:


> hermitcrab said:
> 
> 
> > :banana [/img]
> ...


:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ROFL

"No. There is an elephant in the way"


----------



## Holz (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

"What will I be when I grow up?"


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## estelle85 (Jan 22, 2008)

..^ btw how do u post pics?










?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/9131/****abuckmm3an8.jpg


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

:no :lol


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

[youtube:1r5bj17m]w6ylxWcwkUM[/youtube:1r5bj17m]


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

[attachment=1:12ybd4oq]dog.jpg[/attachme[attachment=0]th_shaved_pussy.jpg[/attachment:12ybd4oq]nt]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

lol'ing ^

Arguing on the internet had me going too.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

LMAO


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

That wrestling gif made no sense. Was he trying to yank the other person down with his foot? HORRIBLE>

edit: Nvm, I can see what they were trying to do now. I am an idiot.


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

It looked good on paper


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol

What were they thinking?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

don't eat too many or you'll need to have your stomach pumped


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

This is my sidekick.


----------



## isis (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Polar said:


> This is my sidekick.


 :rofl


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

SJG102185 said:


> :no :lol


...I couldn't help but laugh at that as well. :um ... :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Emergency exit ahaha


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)




----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Snickersnack, Youtube is a wonderful thing. Or is it?

[youtube:3n1qhsvu]lsE6ZD9c_zE[/youtube:3n1qhsvu]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

[attachment=0:2k69guor]z113850652.jpg[/attachment:2k69guor]


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

.


----------



## isis (Apr 30, 2008)

"Todays topic: avoidance"

:rofl


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I love demotivationals.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Mehitabel said:


> I love demotivationals.


 :lol That was a great one.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Photos of smiling salespeople with headsets always make me laugh, especially when they're in bunches! :lol :lol :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Any excuse to post this pic..










and this..


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I like this...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm sorry ...but this is just funny!! :troll


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

So wrong but oh so right


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

some GIFs








:lol


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

:eek :eek









:eek :eek









:um

on nom nom nom! :troll 









Dr. Cox :con


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

HangNail said:


> :eek :eek
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, that top ones are from Italian Spider-Man! "Un super festi puncho puncho run run!"

And below there's The Ewok Adventure: Caravan of Courage! I own that on VHS! The second one with Wilford Brimley in it used to make me cry, though. When poor little Cindel's family was slaughtered in the first 15 minutes of the movie by the Maurauder aliens... :cry

I also read that during the filming, Wilford Brimley spent most of his time reminding George Lucas and Warwick Davis to check their blood sugar for the "dia-_beetis_".

Here's a pic of an old temperance society (and an example of an early public service ad that one would think would create the opposite of the effect intended). If anything, these righteous babes should've been _encouraging_ alcohol use (if you know what I mean)-


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

^ The woman with white hair on the far left looks like someone at work. It's an unbelievable similarity! What year was that taken again???? :lol


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

ardrum said:


> ^ The woman with white hair on the far left looks like someone at work. It's an unbelievable similarity! What year was that taken again???? :lol


That I don't know. The phrase was popularized in a song that was written in 1874, so I'm guessing it was sometime in the 1870's or 1880's. Maybe it'll be on the next installment of VH1's _I Love the 1880s_ (remember beaver skin top hats? And when the feds cut the tax on mules under Chester A. Arthur-nomics? Man, those were the days.)


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah the 1880s were ****ing awesome.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Snickersnack said:


> Here's a pic of an old temperance society (and an example of an early public service ad that one would think would create the opposite of the effect intended). *If anything, these righteous babes should've been encouraging alcohol use (if you know what I mean)*-


 :rofl :clap That's hilarious!!!!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Snickersnack said:


>


Good reason to take up drinking


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^^ LMAO ^^


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

More plz! The math questions were the best but tons of good ones.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

All these are from actual comic books taken from Superdickery.com, which has all sorts of wacky superhero covers and things:










I guess Wonder Woman isn't the only one who takes after the ancient Greeks.










I dare you to "chortle" at the Joker's boner! Go on! See what happens!










One they've had their Man-Thing Giant-Size, they never go back.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Snickersnack said:


> All these are from actual comic books taken from Superdickery.com, which has all sorts of wacky superhero covers and things:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....Here we go again...!! .... :spit :rofl -It's like: men are obsessed! :con :stu :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Some might already be posted...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

:lol does anyone know what the story is with that joker panel? what boner was DC referring to?


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn (Jul 19, 2007)

HangNail said:


> some GIFs


Fizgig! Or however you spell that.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

nubly said:


> :lol does anyone know what the story is with that joker panel? what boner was DC referring to?


Back in the mists of yore, "boner" used to mean "prank". The story that contains the Joker's massive boner is "The Joker's Comedy of Errors" (*http://www.museumofhoaxes.com/hoax/weblog/comments/2577/P20/*










So the Clown Prince of Crime is pulling boners all over Gotham City until the Dynamic Duo, inspired by "their study of the greatest boners of all time" in Wayne Manor's library, force _him_ into one (even after he "took such pains to conceal it") . The story uses the word "boner" roughly a gazillion times.












> Joker: And I thought _my_ jokes were bad...


Still it's not like Archie Comics are any better:










Apparently that's the way they do things in Riverdale. Eew.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

[attachment=0:15sgu8wb]s320x240.jpg[/attachment:15sgu8wb]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

^^ I love the time-travelling one! :lol


----------



## isis (Apr 30, 2008)

You've got to be kidding me. People actually publish things like that?


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Those classified ads are so beautiful, they almost brought a tear to my eye. :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Have to put this in here!! -'Twas too big for my signature line -and I've been searching for _some_ pic of Lisa Simpson's "Non-threatening Boys Magazine" for a while now!! :lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

LMAO...more!


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

some random ones


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I smell a new desktop background.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

HangNail said:


> some random ones


That's great! :lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Holz said:


>


I don't know why but this one always makes me LOL :lol


----------



## isis (Apr 30, 2008)

"Police arrest God"

:lol


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

isis said:


> "Police arrest God"
> 
> :lol


If only he'd been selling heroin instead-like he gave up on religion being the opiate of the people. Ha.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

That cactus is very well endowed!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I want that t-shirt.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...you've misunderstood Adam: the two females on the upper right are his other two wives :b 

:duck


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

[photo that would be deleted if I posted it]


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)




----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

:lol i love these old comic strips


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

^
:spit That's a new one for me. It's worse than the time on "Superfriends" when Batman commanded Robin to "use his bat-lube". How can the Dynamic Duo be such great detectives and yet be so oblivious to their...whatever their relationship is? I guess what happens in the Batcave stays in the Batcave-and Alfred the butler ain't talking.










^I like the expression on the one in the oven.

Unfortunate theater marquees:


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

social misfit said:


>


I actually know the guy in that article, he lives about 15 miles away. :um There was a big story and pictures in our local newspaper about it and I think he's having a taxidermist do a full body mount.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Lonelyguy said:


>


lmfao..that sand poop one is sumthing im adding to my 'must do' list.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## isis (Apr 30, 2008)

Poor Kermit, LOL


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I love this... :lol


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

I found one finally. 

ready for 9 goats in a tree?


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

And raining goats.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQev3UoG ... f-morocco/

And another unrelated one.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

From my hometown's newspaper. This is what passes for news in Appalachia.

Take away the facial hair, and imagine a younger President Bush (10 years ago maybe).

This might actually be what he looks like in a year's time. :lol


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

"Brian Durrant, the organisation’s chief executive, said: ‘We think it would raise their interest by using “textese”. It does take some translating, but we want to connect with the pupils." :lol


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

R said:


> And raining goats.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQev3UoG ... f-morocco/
> 
> And another unrelated one.


It's Vend-a-Goat!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hahaha


----------



## emandem (Sep 2, 2007)

..


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Your doin it wrong!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol @ the wrongs.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ My sister puts her kittens on the treadmill 

Vids or it didn't happen, I told her.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Children :afr


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Faithless, I went to school with a kid who looked just like the...Tigger guy. He usually wore pants, though.

Toilet humor:


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Jenga lmfao

yeah and sorry for not contributing any pics people. this is just very amusing.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes, I know, old as the hills, but...


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

.


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

i think this is pretty funny


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## vibrato5 (Aug 16, 2008)

LOL @ Aloysius


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Too bad this is essentially an accurate comic for my job...


----------



## vibrato5 (Aug 16, 2008)

I like these


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


>


 :lol Wonderful.

More album covers:





































(^This one's my favorite.)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Funny -guys! :lol

Here are a few other funny album covers ...you can't go wrong with Polka music 










...I wonder what "Schlittenfahrt" is like? :con




























:afr ...









BOY does this take me back to primary school! I remember the boys in my class setting up a match between the weak boy with glasses, Phillip, and Judy, the puniest girl! They sold tickets to it! :lol ...I staged a protest by being the only one who didn't attend the fight since I figured it was in bad taste and I liked Phillip.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

he he...
Those are AWESOME Snickersnack!! -Especially the ad!! :lol that guy must have loved it! :rofl


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

RubyTuesday said:


> he he...
> Those are AWESOME Snickersnack!! -Especially the ad!! :lol that guy must have loved it! :rofl


I'd like to read some of the letters the newspaper undoubtedly received. I'm sure there was chortling galore. I'm just glad the ladies were "very satisfied".










^I'm pretty sure I posted this one a while back...but I still love it. It's so true.














































A tasty selection of these can be found here:

http://www.coverbrowser.com/covers/worst-album-covers


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

What happened to this thread? I never had the chance to enjoy it


----------



## Danny2087 (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

njodis said:


>


amazing :lol i know someone who says that all the time


----------



## rocky (Oct 14, 2006)

Snickersnack said:


>


 Haha nice. Something tells me Mr. Brownridge would have preferred not having the apology with the explanation printed though. :lol


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

"all my friends are dead"

HAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

I've collected these types of pics for years. Unfortunately I've lost most of them 

Here's some:


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## Celestite (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Flapjacker, that first one is GOLD. Ahahaha.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

nothing to fear said:


>


Whoa. WHOA, I can't believe that actually happened! But it looks pretty damn real. That Iraqi has got serious balls!


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Here are some. Sorry if they turn out to be too big










http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f10/GabrielaErynion/02oc3.jpg

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f10/GabrielaErynion/Escape_pop.jpg

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f10/GabrielaErynion/6c7866d210a94d6e6a20c8ecc1dc318cd91.jpg

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f10/GabrielaErynion/cheap_seats.jpg


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*This one just makes me melt *:heart


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

nothing to fear said:


>


Sad and funny, I definitely didn't see that coming that's four sure.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

WHO SAID DOG WAS ONLY MAN'S BEST FRIEND?



















DOG NAPPING


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Whoa i cant believe ive never been in this thread before.

Their's some funny sh*t that's for sure.


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

heheh...


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

OMG I love Data! And that image is always so comical.

more later when my computer cooperates


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)




----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)




----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

nothing to fear said:


> "all my friends are dead"
> 
> HAHAHAHHAHA


No Freddie, they just moved out of town and didn't bother to tell you.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

And I wish I could say this to some people in my life:


----------

